# Transp. Help Needed April 5 & 6, AL-NY



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

little too far west for my area, plus i had foot surgery yesterday so i'm not supposed to drive (but what the doc doesn't know!!!!) 

beth, moose and angel


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man if I just felt a little better I would have done the B'Ham to Nashville. That is a nice drive. Oh well one day I will be there.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

sorry not my way this time. hoping you get this filled.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

***bumping up***


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Can I bump this up again?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Bummer - nowhere near me on any leg either.


Tiffany


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I am going to take the Erie, PA to Fredonia, NY leg. I live about 1 and half south of Erie and I live up in that area for 5 years before moving here to Lucinda. Anytime you have a leg in western PA please let me know, I will do my darnest to help.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I emailed Donna Schwender but I haven't heard back yet. Karen, Do you know if they go that leg filled yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Savannah*

savannah!
Thanks! I will ask Donna S.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*savannah*

Savannah:

I emld. Donna Schwender to let her know you emld.
What is your e-mail addy?

Is this where you emld. Donna? 
[email protected]

As far as I can see she still needs to fill the Erie PA leg!

Does anyone happen to know anyone in Cincinnati OH that could overnight Cowgirl, the Bloodhound? Wendy, the Lab already has her overnight lined up.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Karen,
Donna just emailed me, she already found someone to fill that leg but if you ever have another leg in western PA let me know. I'll PM you my email address. I don't know anyone in Cinncinnati, sorry. I hope you are able to find someone. I emailed Donna at that aol.com address. Did you guys ever think of maybe contacting Search & Rescue groups to see if they be interested in Cowgirl or any other Bloodhounds? Some SAR would take in bloodhounds especially if they are in great health and not real old. Is Cowgirl up for adoption or she going to her permanent home? I will have to read her info.
Thanks, 
Chrissy (AKA: Savannah)


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I see she is being adopted, good. If you ever have any bloodhounds in the future let me know, my SAR team might want more bloodhounds in the future or know a group who would want one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chrissy*

Chrissy:

Sorry the leg was already filled, but I'm sure there will be another transport.
Yes, Cowgirl is going to a wonderful home in NY-their Bloodhound just died.

Thanks for the info on SAR!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could help, but I'm on the wrong side of the map. I did post the request for a sleepover for Cowgirl in Cincinnati on another GR forum, and I believe there is a member there who lives in Cincinnati. Don't know if she can offer a bed to Cowgirl or not, but will let you know if she can.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Update: The person I had hoped could give Cowgirl a place to crash for the night in Cincinnati won't be home that weekend, but she has forwarded the request to GRRAND to see if anyone else can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

How kind of you!! We really appreciate it! Hope they can help!!!


----------

